# Welterweight Title Fight: Funky vs. Psycho



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

So this fight has got me stoked. I think Amoussou has what it takes to wrench the title from Askren. I was wondering what other people that watch/follow Bellator thought of this fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Askren by decision.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Askren is too much to handle in the wrestling department


----------

